# [Gnome] éteindre, redémarrer, veille

## natz

Bonsoir !

Sur mes sessions utilisateur/root, il m'est impossible d'éteindre ou redémarrer le pc en passant par le menu, le pc freeze, et je suis obligé de passé par un autre tty pour le faire en commande.

Et au niveau de la veille, le pc freeze quand j'en sort.

merci  :Wink: 

----------

## RaX

Je ne sais pas c'est lié ou non mais a tu le deamon consolekit de lancer au démarrage de la machine ?

----------

## natz

euh non, je l'ai mis, mais ça change rien  :Sad: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

J'ai eu un probleme presque identique, presque car il me manquait les entrées "eteindre etc" dans le menu de gnome.

Le problème etait les permissions de :

```

 /usr/libexec/dbus-daemon-launch-helper 

```

qui appartenait au groupe root au lieu de messagebus.

```

ls -l /usr/libexec/dbus-daemon-launch-helper 

-rws--x--- 1 root messagebus 47328 14 janv. 02:35 /usr/libexec/dbus-daemon-launch-helper

```

essaye de verifier ces permissions, si elles sont mauvaises :

```
emerge -av1 dbus
```

Quand a la veille , ca fais un baille que je n'y ai pas touché.il nous faudrais des infos ; )

utilises-tu les sources tuxonice ?

+

----------

